# À la recherche d'un disque dur externe solide et puissant



## Lucasvolpi (6 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous
J'aurai besoin de vos précieux conseils Possédant un MacBook je bouge beaucoup j'aurais besoin de disque dur externe solide niveau de la connectique est puissant au niveau du transfert
Il y a quatre mois de ça je me suis acheté un disque dur Toshiba un terrain en USB trois
Maintenant j'arrive À peine a le faire fonctionner la connectique est carrément tordu à l'intérieur et le disque s'arrête ou redémarre quand il veut
Je tiens préciser que j'en ai acheté un deuxième de la même marque Mais un modèle différent modèles et il a fait pareil au bout de quelques mois la connectique a foiré et il s'arrêter ou démarrer Connaissez-vous un disque dur assez solide au moins un Terra  pas trop cher
En vous remerciant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser que mes deux disque dur externe Toshiba je les avais payé 160  les deux Je peux mettre pas plus de 140 Un terra  


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

Mais qu'est-ce que tu leur fait subir à tes disques externes?

Fais gaffe, car si c'est le connecteur côté disque que tu tords, tu peux toujours changer de disque, mais si c'est du côté du Mac, ça va te coûter bonbon à réparer!


----------



## ThibaudC (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Tu as ce modèle de chez LaCie...

http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10564

Tout beau, tout protégé. Existe en plusieurs format, plusieurs tailles de disques, plusieurs prix =D

http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/range.htm?id=10036


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

Ce modèle "rugged" est protégé des chocs, de la pluie, ... mais pas des mauvais traitements appliqués à la prise usb!

Hors notre ami smeble un peu violent avec la connectique de ses disques durs (... carrément tordu à l'intérieur nous dit-il!)

Et sur ce plan, le modèle de La Cie n'est pas différent des autres disques!


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

Je mettrais un SSD (pas de mécanique) dans un boitier USB 3 (boitier interchangeable en cas de besoin ^^. 
Reste le prix, SSD 512 dans les 290 boitier USB3 dans les 20, mais la fin justifie les moyens :sick:
Mais, avec un tel montage on peut toujours récupérer ses données, sauf en cas court-circuit ou d'écrasement.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (6 Mars 2013)

C'est vrai qu'un ssd  c'est bien mais ça coûte trop cher  J'avais trouvé celui-là qu'en pensez-vous http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B007UOW818 J'ai regardé le lacis au niveau performances ça donne quoi?


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2013)

C'est un 7200 trm ?


----------



## Lucasvolpi (6 Mars 2013)

Je sais pas il y a une différence?


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2013)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Je sais pas il y a une différence?


A disque de qualité égale, les temps de chargement et d'accès sont plus rapides en 7200rpm qu'en 5200 rpm. 

Chez MacWay, ils ont des DDE 2,5 de 1To en 7200rpm USB3 pour 99&#8364;.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Mars 2013)

Tu aurais le lien?


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2013)

Storeva Xslim Noir 1 To 7200 tr/mn USB 3.0 (existe en rouge ou noir) ====>http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27029/storeva-xslim-noir-1-to-7200-trmn-usb-30.html


----------



## Lucasvolpi (7 Mars 2013)

J'ai fait une sélection de trois dite moi lequel vous paraît le mieux http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B007UOW818 http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10564 http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27029/storeva-xslim-noir-1-to-7200-trmn-usb-30.html


----------



## Lucasvolpi (8 Mars 2013)

Personne?


----------



## fau6il (8 Mars 2013)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Personne?



_Pour ta gouverne, j'utilise "des" LaCie qui ne présentent aucun problème. _


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2013)

Mais tu n'as toujours pas expliqué comment tu arrives à tordre le connecteurs internes de tes disques!

Sur ce plan-là, tous les disques que tu présentes sont équivalents! (tout aussi "fragiles" que les disques que tu as détruits en tordant le connecteurs!)


----------



## Lucasvolpi (8 Mars 2013)

Le  disques que je possède à une tranche arrondit le connecteur et sur la tranche est quand  je le pose sur mon genou ou sur le côté il est pas forcément très droit c'est comme ça que ça abîme un peu le tout Mais de ce côté là ça va encore c'est le Diskan lui même il ne Tourne plus plus  correctement il s'arrête n'importe quand il est plus régulier Voilà vous savez tout C'est pour ça que je cherche quelque chose de puissant et solide.


----------



## subsole (9 Mars 2013)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Le  disques que je possède à une tranche arrondit le connecteur et sur la tranche est quand  je le pose sur mon genou ou sur le côté il est pas forcément très droit c'est comme ça que ça abîme un peu le tout Mais de ce côté là ça va encore c'est le Diskan lui même il ne Tourne plus plus  correctement il s'arrête n'importe quand il est plus régulier Voilà vous savez tout C'est pour ça que je cherche quelque chose de puissant et solide.


:hosto:
C'est normal que tu flingues ton DDE, dans le boitier il y a une mécanique avec une/des tête(s) de lecture(s) qui survolent à quelques _""mircons""_ un/des plateau(x) qui tournent au minimum à 5200 tours par minute.
Tu peux facilement t'imaginer que, dans ces conditions, le moindre déplacement peut faire cracher la tête de lecture =  perte de données et mort du DD à court terme.  :rateau:

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, dans ces conditions d'utilisation, la seule solution est d'utiliser un SSD.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (9 Mars 2013)

Connaissez-vous des ssd  pas trop cher Au moins de 750 Go


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2013)

un SSD de 750 Go pas trop cher???

Là je crois que tu rêves...pour un 512 Mo, compte entre 400 et 500 Euros
(et je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il existe des capacités supérieures pour l'instant...)


----------



## Lucasvolpi (9 Mars 2013)

Oui t'as raison je rêve je vais tout simplement rester avec un disque dur classique à 7500 tpm  CE sera très bien Mais j'hésite je sais pas si je prends le western digital  Ou le storeva


----------



## ru666 (10 Mars 2013)

Après quelque soit le modèle que tu prends, il faudra juste veiller à ce que tu ne détériores pas les connectiques!!


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> un SSD de 750 Go pas trop cher???
> 
> Là je crois que tu rêves...pour un 512 Mo, compte entre 400 et 500 Euros
> (et je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il existe des capacités supérieures pour l'instant...)


On trouve relativement souvent des promos SSD 512 Go en Crucial ou Samsung pour environ 280, sinon c'est dans le 360.


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2013)

Quant on parle du loup ====> SSB Samsung 512Go à 289,99


----------



## Lucasvolpi (12 Mars 2013)

Oui mais même 300  je trouve ça trop cher juste pour 500 Go Moi j'en ai besoin du double


----------



## subsole (13 Mars 2013)

Lucasvolpi a dit:


> Oui mais même 300  je trouve ça trop cher juste pour 500 Go Moi j'en ai besoin du double



 Alors, va falloir devenir plus soigneux. 

A la vitesse ou tu flingues tes DDE, ça te coutera bientôt plus cher que l'achat de SSD.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (13 Mars 2013)

Non mais faut pas croire j'ai fait vachement gaffe c'est juste aussi quand il dans la sacoche ou quand je Le Mais  sur mon genou  comme je l'ai dit C'est juste Que mon disque  dur de mauvaise qualité


----------

